# Windows Disc Image Burner Problems



## jdmbass (Sep 9, 2012)

I downloaded Visual Studio 2010 to my computer and I need to burn it to a disc to run it. I have tried to burn it to a DVD+R using the Windows Disc Image Burner but every time I try to burn it it says " The disc image didn't burn successfully because an error occurred. The write failed because the drive returned error information that couldn't be recovered from. (Error code: 0xC0AA0301.)"

What is the problem here? Thanks in advance.


----------



## des (Dec 17, 2007)

I've had that happen quite a bit actually. I think it just doesn't like certain brands. Last time I downloaded Visual Studio 2010 (well express) it just installed itself and wasn't a disc image but whatever  I would suggest using the free utility IMGBurn instead of the built in utility. It will probably work but if it doesn't, it gives a very detailed explanation of why the burning process failed. You can get it here:
Download ImgBurn 2.5.7.0 - FileHippo.com


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Update your firmware for your DVD burner use Speccy to find out the model and make of your DVD burner go to the manufacture of the brand of the dvd burner to see if they have any "Firmware" updates. Download and install it. This might fix the compatibility issue with some brands of burnable DVD disks if any.


----------

